# Canry or finch shows



## canary20 (Jul 8, 2010)

As it seems to be there is no shows at all for us lot in hartlepool unless we travel over 100mile either way ! Anyone know of any clubs we can join ?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Cage & Aviary Bird Magazine lists all the shows and clubs.


----------



## canary20 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been looking ech week mate and there all miles away! few close ones for budgies but nothing for foreign finch or canary


----------



## canary20 (Jul 8, 2010)

Any1 got any idea of the closest show to hartlepool


----------

